# Automatic Feeder



## nacho (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi all,

I mentioned getting an automatic feeder once, and got an overwhelming negative response to the idea. It may be a necessity for my fish and I, since I have to be away from home for extended periods. 

Another layer of troubles concerning my specific tank is that I feed my fish two different types of fish. The betta eats two pellets in the morning and evening. The cory catfish eat two pellets a day. The pellets are totally different in size. The betta pellet is about a millimeter or two, and the cory pellet is about a good centimeter. 

When I'm away, it won't be necessary to feed them as much as I'm feeding them normally, since I'd rather keep the water clean than messy from uneaten food.

So are there any automatic feeders out there that won't dump a lot of food? I know most of them are adjustable in terms of amount released, but I don't know if they will release only a few tiny pellets at a time. 

Any recommendations? I would really appreciate your help and thoughts.

- n

Hmm, I'm looking at this one: http://www.amazon.com/ANIM-F14-FISH-MATE-FEEDER/dp/B000YK5W18/ref=tag_dpp_lp_edpp_img_in

I like that I can control the amount of food. The reviews aren't great, but this one seems to be the most ideal for me.


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

Based on the reviews I read, I wouldn't buy it. 

If you really are going to be gone a lot, then maybe you shouldn't keep fish until you're in a more stable position. It's not really fair to them that they have to rely on some electronic thing to feed them and take care of them when really they need a little TLC and a human's touch.

What's the point of keeping fish when you're hardly ever there to enjoy them?


----------



## Fishirila (Jul 26, 2010)

Amour said:


> Based on the reviews I read, I wouldn't buy it.
> 
> If you really are going to be gone a lot, then maybe you shouldn't keep fish until you're in a more stable position. It's not really fair to them that they have to rely on some electronic thing to feed them and take care of them when really they need a little TLC and a human's touch.
> 
> What's the point of keeping fish when you're hardly ever there to enjoy them?


I totally disagree with you. I am someone who thinks that animals or any kind of live being will bring happiness to my place. Fish, for example, are an excellent choice for this!

Let me give you an example!

I keep fish in small tanks in my garage, my bathrooms, laundry rooms, basement and even in my closet.

They just make every corner of my house feel alive and happy. Fish don't require as much care as a lot of people think they do so even though I keep over 40 of them scattered around the house, I hardly ever have to spend any time taking care of them since I use automatic feeders.

Also, I work 2 jobs so I'm rarely ever home and you know how people usually say that fish die really easy? Well mine stay alive for months before I have to replace them thanks to those automatic feeders.

You just have to be a little open minded, that's all!


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

nacho said:


> Hmm, I'm looking at this one: http://www.amazon.com/ANIM-F14-FISH-MATE-FEEDER/dp/B000YK5W18/ref=tag_dpp_lp_edpp_img_in
> 
> I like that I can control the amount of food. The reviews aren't great, but this one seems to be the most ideal for me.


I think you're correct... it appears to be the only feeder that gives you control over specifically which pellets are to be dispensed at a set time. 

And it has 2/2 five-star reviews on Petsmart.com. 

Another way of working around your situation would be to get one highly-rated feeder for each type of fish, but of course that's more costly.




Fishirila said:


> I totally disagree with you. I am someone who thinks that animals or any kind of live being will bring happiness to my place. Fish, for example, are an excellent choice for this!
> 
> Let me give you an example!
> 
> ...


How do you managed to change the water in all of these containers when you're rarely home? Do you have heaters/chillers for all these fish?



> and you know how people usually say that fish die really easy? Well mine stay alive for months before I have to replace them thanks to those automatic feeders.
> 
> You just have to be a little open minded, that's all!


Months? Betta fish are supposed to live 3-5 years under decent care. Even my first betta fish lived for at least a year, and I didn't even know how to feed it properly or that I was supposed to use water conditioner. Your fish must be in terrible conditions to only live for "months" at most.

So which of those automatic feeders would you recommend to nacho (the person who started this thread)?


----------



## nacho (Apr 4, 2010)

Amour said:


> Based on the reviews I read, I wouldn't buy it.
> 
> If you really are going to be gone a lot, then maybe you shouldn't keep fish until you're in a more stable position. It's not really fair to them that they have to rely on some electronic thing to feed them and take care of them when really they need a little TLC and a human's touch.
> 
> What's the point of keeping fish when you're hardly ever there to enjoy them?


RandomFish pointed out to me that Petsmart has two 5-star reviews, which gives me slightly more confidence. Here's the thing. The question of whether I really should have got the fish in my situation is moot, because well, I have four live creatures. There's no going back.

I am talking about leaving home for a week for about three times a year. Winter break from school, spring break, and a week during the summer. I think, actually, that this is a reasonable amount of time for vacations and such. 

Because I can't control the fact that I have to be out of my dorm, I think the best alternative would be an automatic feeder. Despite what many think is a horrible investment, I have no choice but to buy an automatic feeder. I believe fish lovers on this forum would have a decent idea, based on experience, of suitable auto feeders I could purchase.

For two out of the three week-long vacations, I can't hire someone or ask a friend to look after my fish because no one can stay in the dorm where I stay over those breaks. Either I lug the 10-gallon tank home (putting additional stress on the fish), or keep them safe in their planted tank.


----------



## Fishirila (Jul 26, 2010)

RandomFish said:


> So which of those automatic feeders would you recommend to nacho (the person who started this thread)?


http://www.opentip.com/Pet-Supplies/Pad-Set-White-For-Filter-p-751315.html

Also, I don't really change the water but like once a month and it takes me just like 20 mins to change all their water. They don't like it when I change their water too often.


----------



## nacho (Apr 4, 2010)

A set of filters? I am confused.

I bought the one I was looking at anyway. Thank you for your thoughts.


----------

